# package has no origin recorded



## dbbolton (May 31, 2012)

I recently installed the webfonts port, and after that pkg_add complains

```
pkg_add: package webfonts-0.30_6 has no origin recorded
pkg_add: package webfonts-0.30_6 has no origin recorded
```

After extensive searching of this error message, the only "solution" I have found is a recommendation from 2005 to patch the program and make the comment source null.

Can someone explain the meaning of this message, and how I can get rid of it?


----------



## dbbolton (Jun 1, 2012)

Something is very wrong.

**make install* tells me that it's already installed, and that I should deinstall it.
**make deinstall* tells me that it's not installed.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 1, 2012)

`# make reinstall`


----------

